# Zebra Nerite Snail care.



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

So I picked up two zebra Nerite snails to put in with Crowley and Dean (to try them out see if I like them in the tanks before getting more for the other boys due to algae problem) and I'm just looking for tips on how to make sure they are okay and have good care. I have algae wafers and I put some shells in the tanks for them for calcium but I plan on picking up cuttlebone next time I'm at petco. I have them acclimating to the tanks now, the one with Dean (I've named Castiel ) is moving around nicely in the cup, but the one I have for Crowley (named Juliette) is sitting at the bottom of the cup. I checked shortly ago and the trapdoor was open a little but when I picked her up to test it it did resist so I'm pretty sure Juliette is still with us, just taking a little more time to adjust. 

Any tips for me to make sure they're taken care of? Feeding schedules? Other things they may need?


----------



## laur3namb3r (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats on your new buddies! I really wanted a nerite, they are so beautiful! They were out of stock though, so I got an apple snail instead...I am in love with him! They are such interesting creatures!

I'm assuming the care is about the same. Be ready to do twice as many water changes, as they produce a lot of waste. Also, place them in the tank first and move around some decor to help reduce territorial-ness of your bettas. I don't think nerites will eat your plants, if you have live ones, but if there isn't enough food then they will. You can also blanch veggies like kale, romaine lettuce, cucumber, and zucchini and place it at the bottom of the tank at night. If they haven't eaten everything by morning, I would take it out so it doesn't spoil. 

The amount, I'm learning, varies. So you just need to monitor how much they eat each time, so you can adjust what you place in the tank. I also found this site, which might be helpful!

http://www.aquariumcarebasics.com/nerite-snails/


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! I took the boys out of their tanks, put the snails in and then replaced the boys. Crowley has yet to notice "Juliette" who has now climbed up the side of the tank, and Dean has checked "Castiel" out a bit and even knocked him on his back, got him upright but he hasn't moved since, keeping an eye on him.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

nerites will not eat algae waffers. You can try blanched cucumber or zucchini but often nerites won't eat those either. Your best bet is to leave some rocks in some water in the sun so they collect algae and then add those to your tank.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm trying that now, I have a tupperware full of aquarium safe rocks in water sitting where it gets really sunny during the day. I have the snails in a cup now to see if they'll eat something. They've been sitting in one spot for about 24 hours. "Castiel" is still alive as when I gently tried to open the door he pulled in more, now "Juliette" is confusing, she came off the wall of the tank yesterday (she was at the bottom) and flipped onto her back, I flipped her over and checked her today but she hasn't changed position, her door never closed and she's just sitting there. I think I saw one of her antennae moving but I'm not sure. There's no smell yet so I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

My nerites aren't incredibly active so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm a worrywart when it comes to new guys. I still have to triple check Crowley to be sure he's not bloated or doesn't have rot or isn't stressed or anything.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

My nerite I got about a month ago would sit in the same spot for 24+ hours. He was moving around okay in my community tank, but not doing much in the way of algae cleaning so I moved him into my 3g with one of my betta. S/he would do really well cleaning the terracotta pot I have in there, and then after 2 or 3 days, s/he fell (I saw it fall and flipped it over immediately). I left it there for a day or so, since it would stay in one spot for long periods of time, I wasn't too concerned. But curiosity got the best of me one day and I picked it up and the snail had been dead I don't know how long...as soon as I moved the shell all the decaying snail body came out and floated everywhere. I felt so bad for my betta that I scooped him up and cleaned his tank (and gave him a salt bath for a nipped fin at the same time).

Nerites didn't impress me that much, either that or I just got a sick one to start with. There was plenty for it to eat, so I don't know. I'm pretty partial to my pleco now though  Probably a bit big for your tank, but s/he is awesome!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

"Castiel" as now latched onto Dean's tank again but "Juliette" is still sitting there. I have algae on the plants I have but I'm not sure the plants can support the snails anymore. So I'm attempting to grow algae on some aquarium rocks in my room. Not too sure how well that will work.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I mean my nerites do move around. I have a tank with just snails in it but it did take my nerites a bit to settle in before they started to explore.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok I'll try not to worry lol whenever I start a new species I get paranoid. Same happened when I got my first Betta that I actually knew how to take care of.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

BettaStarter24 said:


> I'm trying that now, I have a tupperware full of aquarium safe rocks in water sitting where it gets really sunny during the day. I have the snails in a cup now to see if they'll eat something. They've been sitting in one spot for about 24 hours. "Castiel" is still alive as when I gently tried to open the door he pulled in more, now "Juliette" is confusing, she came off the wall of the tank yesterday (she was at the bottom) and flipped onto her back, I flipped her over and checked her today but she hasn't changed position, her door never closed and she's just sitting there. I think I saw one of her antennae moving but I'm not sure. There's no smell yet so I'm not sure what's going on.


I just had one die and I had to hold him for almost two weeks waiting for a new shipment. There was no odor and the door remained almost completely shut. The only thing I noticed was a bit of fuzzy stuff coming from inside


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

No fuzzies on these guys. I've checked them a couple times every time their doors are a little bit open, when I try to see if they'll open or not they pull them closed which is the only way I know they're still alive. Other than that they stay there with their doors closed.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> nerites will not eat algae waffers. You can try blanched cucumber or zucchini but often nerites won't eat those either. Your best bet is to leave some rocks in some water in the sun so they collect algae and then add those to your tank.


possible not true mine has eaten them .... but mine doesnt like cucumbers though ..... im gonna try my snail jello


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure one if not both died. "Castiel" smells weird but not gag worthy as I've heard they do when they're dead but his door is still shut and "Juliette" is just hanging out of her shell and doesn't close her door when I try to get it open more but she doesn't smell.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I didn't notice a smell with Steve when I decided to check on him. Of course his 'door' part of the shell was down, and when I picked it up, everything went gushing out into the tank... When I saw him fall the few days before and flipped him over, so he wouldn't die stuck on his back, his door was shut, so I don't know.

Hope yours survive though!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Both have died. Checked on them this morning, Juliette has no muscle restraint of her door and has started to smell, Castiel stinks and fell out of his shell.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm sorry :/

I've only had one snail die when I brought him home. I also try to pick the snails that are moving around the most when I buy them.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.

If you want to try again here is a pretty good article about nerites. You'll have to scroll down a bit to get to the good info.

http://www.aquariumcarebasics.com/nerite-snails/


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

Bummer. 

When I get new snails I like to quarantine in a bucket for at least a week just to make sure they are active and will feed on veggies or algae wafers. I tend to go more with veggies as my bettas will out compete the snails for the algae wafers, and then I have bloated bettas.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

J what type of veggies im gonna try some zucchini and carrots I thinku said them b4 but what else u feed em. My betta def defends that alage wafer like its his even though he doesnt eat it


betta im sry u lost them but if u have ur receipt u may be able to take em back with some water to test and get new ones ... I was just at petsmart and they had 3 nitrates that were moving around and I picked up another .... I was tempted to grab an ivory snail but I like the nitrates better ...... unfortunally my store only has the brown nitrates with the spots or stripes no other colors  -- hope this doesnt hinder u to get more. i luv my lil potter and thats what made me get another


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

I haven't tried carrots but mine eat zucchini. I cut a small slice, put it in a bowl, dump boiling water on it and let it sit until it sinks.

My zebras took to it right away, my olive had to have it offered twice before he would touch it.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

My nerite has been very active and healthy since I brought him home. But I also checked different stores for over a week before I found one I liked. I was specifically looking for a very active one that wasn't just on the bottom of the tank, but cruising around on solid surfaces doing it's thing. I watched mine for for about 1/2 hour to make sure he was moving around and really active. I just window shopped all of the aquariums there and kept checking back on him. None of the other nerites I watched over the week were as active as he was (and still is). I think making a good selection of an individual is important.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

shooter said:


> My nerite has been very active and healthy since I brought him home. But I also checked different stores for over a week before I found one I liked. I was specifically looking for a very active one that wasn't just on the bottom of the tank, but cruising around on solid surfaces doing it's thing. I watched mine for for about 1/2 hour to make sure he was moving around and really active. I just window shopped all of the aquariums there and kept checking back on him. None of the other nerites I watched over the week were as active as he was (and still is). I think making a good selection of an individual is important.


Best way to do it my new my new one was zooming along the bottom


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine was too at the store. I went with a smaller one that was active, thinking it would last longer than the bigger ones...I think sometimes it's just the luck of the draw too.

I might get another one at some point, but have other fish plans right now 

Sorry both of yours passed Betta...never fun.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks guys. I decided not to get anymore at this point in time. I'm not sure what killed them and if it's something I'm doing wrong I'd rather not have more snails subjected to that if I can help it. Maybe later on when I know more I'll try again but for right now I'll just scrub the plants with each WC. Even though my pretty blue plants are now stained green.


----------

